# Native Ultimate FX 12



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Looking hard at one. Does anybody have any experience/advice? It would be used in the Sound only, not in the Gulf . My biggest concern is it is not "self bailing" since it doesn't have scupper holes.


----------



## Joetrain (Dec 25, 2015)

Wirelessly posted

I have a friend who owns one and he loves his. The seat is super comfortable , but like you stated there are no scuppers so water coming in stays in unless you bale it out. I have paddled it and liked it as well. 

If you stay in protected water you will be fine. I wouldn't go in the gulf with it.
~JOE~


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I've used one for the past 1-2 yrs., logged lots of hours river, bay, sound and in some weather I shouldn't have been in...only problem with water in yak comes from rain. I keep a large sponge in front bow section.

Here's how it is rigged out.

Pros:
very light, floats in inches of water, fast, seat is comfortable, lots of room under the bow and in stern cavity, lots of rails to work with.

Cons: blows easily in winds >8mph, needs a rudder - turns ok just not as sharp as I'd like, can't stand unless you have the balance of a tight-wire artist (needs outrigger), big fish will tow you around easily if not staked or anchored.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for the replies ! Looking for something light weight and stable. I have a tri-toon and my thought process is to use it as a "mother ship" and transport a yak on it. Also looking at Nucanoe Frontier 10 or Native Propel 10. I can get a new Ultimate FX here in Baton Rouge right now for $ 1200 which is about the same for the Nucanoe. I already have a trolling motor and 2.5 Suzuki collecting dust in my carport I can also use. Again Thanks !


----------



## Joetrain (Dec 25, 2015)

Wirelessly posted

The Nucanoe will be heavier but it is super stable plus the seat is better. The Nucanoe will also work great with that motor.If only paddling the Ultimate will be faster and not as easy to stand up in. 
I have considered purchasing both of those boats at different times but I still like fishing out of my canoe. 

I am still toying with the idea of purchasing a pedal style yak so either a Hobie or the Propel would be the choice. Whatever you decide to do try and arrange to test paddle the boats. Getting in one and actually using it is way different than looking at it on a website.
~JOE~


----------

